# 7 cell embryo success on a day 3 transfer - anyone?



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, I've had 2x 7 cell embryos put back today, one a grade 3/3 which is one below my clinics best grade & a 2/3 which is slightly less quality than the other. Embryologist said they were good embryos but not the best,

Just wondering if anyone had similar embryos put back & had success? I'm 26 if age helps. I have been pregnant twice naturally (both ectopics) & last ivf cycle got pregnant with a 5 day blast but miscarried.

thanks lovelys x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone? X


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi *Ivfmamma* - I had a 7-cell and a 6-cell day 3 transfer, don't know the grades but both embies had some degree of fragmentation but it worked, I'm currently 19+5 days pregnant.

Wishing you all the best wishes and  that your embies stick for you xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Tilly, congrats on your baby also x


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Ivfmamma,

On my 1st cycle I had a 6 cell and a 7 cell embie put back, both had some fragmentation but they were the best available and I don't know which one did it, but one of them is my lovely DS   

Best of luck, sending you   and  

H xxx


----------

